# Uncertain Gender and Maybe Pregnant??



## katherine_13 (Mar 21, 2021)

We have a stray cat that hangs around at the house band noticed it had a larger belly than usual. This led to questioning if it was pregnant, then questioning the gender of the cat. We assumed it was a male cat at first but we’ve recently been thinking it’s a girl. It’s been here for about a year and maintained the same body weight, so this change was alarming. I’d love to have a few questions answered.
1. Is the cat male or female?
2. Is it pregnant?

I’ve included some pics of the cat below.
Thanks


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like a girl. If her nipples look big and pink, she's pregnant. If she isn't, then it could be worms.


----------

